# F Series Can Bus Hacking



## ASCII_FChassis (May 5, 2021)

Has anyone here been able to do anything with the engine control devices? It’s always been a pipe dream of mine to have launch control and rolling launch on my f32 (6MT), maybe even my own diy port injection, etc... When I google things a while back it looked like I’d have to go stand-alone or some form of piggyback and I just assumed you wouldn’t be able to see those devices.

Anyway I saw a video of an S55 running bm3 with rolling anti lag so I’m hoping to figure it out if anyone has advice, or maybe some big lessons you’ve learned that you’d spare me from.

anyway thanks, cool thread!


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

vitaliy85 said:


> I might need everything. e.g. start sniffing, walk around parking sensors, stop sniffing.
> Obviously there are a tons of configuration with rear camera and without. At this step just want to validate the signals.
> 
> 0x1c6 - does the work, NBT beeps. but no picture.


Quick question, do you know what bitrate this CAN bus was working at?


----------



## awxghl (May 28, 2020)

K-CAN is 100Kbit/s
K-CAN2 is 500Kbit/s

PDC is on K-CAN2


----------

